

How do I learn to write apps for a living? - eyeforgotmyname

I'm 53 and unemployed. I have a background in the hard sciences but have little experience in computer programing. I'd like to learn how to write Android/iPad/other apps for a living essentially from scratch. What steps do I take? What sites have the best instructions? Where do I find the best examples?
======
davidw
This book has a lot of _concrete_ steps to take:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YH9MMI?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YH9MMI?ie=UTF8&tag=dedasys-20&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=393177)

That said... it might take a while to get one off the ground that's really
making much money. Maybe you should look for work with someone who's already
doing that successfully to learn a bit?

~~~
eyeforgotmyname
Thanks davidw. I'll get a copy of that book. I expect to have to put in a
couple of years of work to make this successful. So small steps are exactly
what I'm looking for. I only know one person who has written an app. I'll try
to contact him.

------
alicia_lew
Well you have to start somewhere! If you've never coded and come from a non-
traditional background. You can start learning using a simple, open source,
language called Processing. Processing can be downloaded for free.

www.processing.org

The best part of it, in my opinion is the associated learning community. When
you're beginning it integral to have a support system to help you trouble
shoot. Processing also has amazing reference material and sample code. Super
necessary.

If you're like most ambitious people, you probably itching to dive into
developing iPhone apps immediately. Baby-steps. The Pyramids weren't build
overnight.

You'll get there. It just takes time and dedication.

~~~
eyeforgotmyname
Thanks Alicia! Can you recommend a specific starting point at
www.processing.org that you feel will be the most helpful?

~~~
alicia_lew
A really great introduction would be to just download the software and go
through the list of tutorials. If you set aside a couple hours everyday you
should be cooking with gasoline in a week.

------
nostrademons
<http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action>

<http://developer.android.com/index.html>

~~~
eyeforgotmyname
Thank you! Are there any specific sections I should focus on?

~~~
nostrademons
I would start with the "Getting Started" sample application:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/Get...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/GettingStarted/Creating_an_iPhone_App/_index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40007595)

Probably also a good idea to learn the Objective-C programming language:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Cocoa/...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/ObjectiveC/Introduction/introObjectiveC.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30001163)

(This is also available as a free e-book on the iPad.)

For Android, I'd start with the Tutorials:

[http://developer.android.com/resources/browser.html?tag=tuto...](http://developer.android.com/resources/browser.html?tag=tutorial)

